# Is a Battery Snow Blower Worth It?? Ego 2-Stage Review



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

Not my video and not promoting it. Just ran across it and thought some here might find it interesting.





​


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

$400 battery


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah ... the batteries are like stupid crazy expensive ..... not quite there yet in my opinion .. ??


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Not my cup of tea... and my drive sq. ft. is more than double his... so I guess I need an extra $1600 in spare batteries to knock it out quickly? God forbid there is a power outage. And who wants a lite 2 stage flopping over the snow?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Seems like when you would need it the most (like a monster snow), it’s not going to be there for ya. No way for me.


----------



## OldSkoolDj (Dec 4, 2019)

That machine comes with two batteries so if you have a relatively small driveway and walkways, this is probably a good option, especially for the mechanically challenged among us. Additional batteries though, at $400 each, make this a far less feasible option. When you consider that batteries do have a finite lifespan, a battery powered snow blower is not for the light of wallet.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*"Is a Battery Snow Blower Worth It?"*
*Mine is. 8 inches on the deck on last week...*




And then only got about 3-4 inches of snow last evening, so I decided to try out the cordless Greenworks Pro 80V on the rest of the property after doing the deck. Did what's shown below, plus the patio and front walk and another 1-car space in front of the barn and walkways to the oil fill, generator shed and barn side door. I almost made it through on one battery, but the 5 inches of slush at the EOD consumed a fair amount of power. Swapped batteries and just used one bar on the second battery to finish up. The first battery was all recharged when I put the second one back on the charger after shoveling the steps, etc., so I could have kept going indefinitely. I've got about $80 invested in it (bought it used). The second battery came with my string trimmer/pole saw/power broom. A new 80V 3Ah battery is about $80-100 (mine are both 2Ah and my second one was $75 when I purchased my trimmer).


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> *"Is a Battery Snow Blower Worth It?"*
> *Mine is. 8 inches on the deck on last week...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I was a skeptic.....I watched my neighbor use his Toro . Got some decent power. Similar throw for a SS.

POOR ROI IMO.
Batteries are good for maybe 5-6 years. Let's not discuss runtime but batteries in general. Once it comes off the -shelf-, its in a declining state. And depending on the -end user-, proper SOC for the batteries during off-season is key. So let's say you squeeze 5 years and decent ----runtime-- with them or not. The batteries....is what will kill you in total ROI


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

They have their place. It just depends on the application. The problem starts when they are used for an application that is best handled by a gas powered machine whether it`s longevity or the amount of area that needs cleaning


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

There will soon come a time when that is all that will be available. The tech is rapidly improving, not grinding to a halt like the ICE.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

gibbs296 said:


> There will soon come a time when that is all that will be available. The tech is rapidly improving, not grinding to a halt like the ICE.


I fear you may be correct... like the manufacturers of eco-dish washers and eco-clothes washers that save water but don't actually wash. Great for "optics" if you prefer that to getting the job done. For those where perception is reality.

You can imagine if Honda put out a snow blower where gasoline must be added before finishing the driveway... it would be crucified... but for these green initiatives people put up with stuff like putting up with the antics of the "troubled" sibling.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I guess it’s the future. But so is “getting old” and I’m not ready for that either


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

For the folks who can't seem to keep their machines running (fuel/carb problems, etc) these electric machines might be a solution for them. Not perfect, but at least addressing what seems to be a common issue . . . "My machine won't start. . ."

The cost of these electric machines is crazy right now, but I would think that the cost would come down over time. 

Battery cost/longevity is also a concern, but I would think that will improve as well.

For now, gasoline powered machines still rule the day.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is one thing that buying the extended warranty would likely be a good idea. Seems lately people have been having issues with the SS machines suddenly not working on the battery, only AC cord. 
Following those threads it seems the people who buy them (mostly) aren't up to taking them apart and fixing them. Most likely an AC/DC lockout.
Like any other snowblower I think it serves a niche, but I'd be a little concerned about battery longevity & cost along with repair parts availability.

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Tht Ego 2 stage looks pretty impressive. Seems like it comes down to how much area you need to clear. For a small area $1300 bucks gets you a quite easy to use and quite capable machine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

WIHD said:


> Not my video and not promoting it. Just ran across it and thought some here might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does a very good job of moving snow. I was impressed, exclusive of battery life and expense.


----------

